# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Αναζήτηση bb link - Αναδιάρθρωση υπαρχόντων

## gkapog

Ψάχνοντας bb link σε a φυσικά σε μια περιοχή δύσκολη σαν την δικιά μου βρήκα υποψηφίους αλλά νομίζω αντί να κάνει ο καθένας ένα bb link με κάποιον άλλον έτσι στη τύχη καλό θα ήταν να συνεννοούνται όλοι στην περιοχή για την καλύτερη χρήση του δικτύου. Αναζητώντας και εγώ bb link και συζητώντας με κάποιους διαπίστωσα ότι θα μπορούσαμε να βελτιώσουμε την κατάσταση όπου βέβαια είναι εύκολα να ξαναστοχεύσουν οι κεραίες (σε μένα έιναι πολύ δύσκολο έχοντας ιστό 5 μέτρα).

Π.Χ. Υποψήφια #6275 με #1713 (εγώ)
θα μπορούσε να γίνει #6275<>#3936#1713
ή #6275<>#1397<>#1713
Βέβαια ο #1397 έχει πολλές συνδέσεις οπότε θα πρέπει να αναδιαρθρώσει τις υπάρχουσες.
Αλλο παράδειγμα υπάρχων bb link #1397<>#4218
θα μπορούσε να γίνει #1397<>#1713<>#4218 αφού #1713 (εγώ) είμαι στη μέση.
Βέβαια αυτά προυποθέτουν scan από τους εν λόγω κόμβους και μια καλή συνεννόηση. Μήπως στο επόμενο meeting στη Πετρούπολη είναι καλό να ρίξουμε μια ματιά στο wind με ΟΛΟΥΣ τους υποψήφιους και τους εν ενεργεία κόμβους με bb links?

----------


## acoul

Για να βγάλουν μαζί σου κάποιο link θα πρέπει να σε ξέρουν και να γνωρίζουν ότι έχεις όρεξη και διάθεση να δημιουργήσεις ένα καλό και ενεργό κόμβο κορμού. Η προσωπική επαφή μετράει πολύ και από ότι ξέρω ο nikpet είναι πάντα πρόθυμος να βοηθήσει για το καλύτερο !! Στον κόμβο ttel #6275 θα υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα επιπλέον δύο 802.11a interfaces.

----------


## nikpet

Σε όλα τα σενάρια μέσα με έχεις μπλέξει  :: 

Ας μλήσουμε για το πρώτο: 
Αρχές για να σπάσει σωστά ένα link αποτέλούν τα παρακάτω (προσωπικά για μένα):
να είναι ο ενδιάμεσος κόμβος περίπου στη μέση
να είναι συνεννοήσιμος
να βγάλει άλλα δύο bb links (2 + 2 δηλαδή)

Εφόσον πληρούνται τα παραπάνω, τότε θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσει και το άλλο άκρο (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ο stafan, θέτοντας τους δικούς του όρους).

Πάμε στο δεύτερο σενάριο...
Μου "ζητάς" να βγάλω άλλα δύο links...
Έχω ήδη 5 bb + 1 Ap...
Άλλο ένα είναι στα σκαριά. Με τον savagetuning (6501)... Λεπτομέρειες μένουν...
Άρα 7 ifs + 2 που μου λες 9...

Αυτό το σενάριο το απορρίπτω έγω με μιας... (δηλ το #6275<>#1397<>#1713 )

Αυτό που πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλό να γίνει είναι να βγει ένα Link από ttel (6275) είτε με ririco, είτε με savagetuning εφόσον υπάρχει οπτική επαφή και όρεξη και από τα δύο άκρα (πράγμα που έχω την εντύπωση, πως υπάρχει...)

Για το #3936<->#1713 δεν έχω εικόνα, γιατί δεν έχω μιλήσει με τον Τάκη (Sv1fzz) να δω τι έχει σκοπό να κάνει...


Τα υπόλοιπα στο meeting Ιλίου-Πετρούπολης την επόμενη εβδομάδα...

Stay tuned...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος


tip. Με τους igna, koem_mama, stean, fightclub τι παίζει; Υπάρχει εκεί κάποιο ελεύθερο if;

ps. Είμαι πάντα πρόθυμος σε οτιδήποτε χρειαστεί, να βοηθήσω όπου μπορώ ...

----------


## gkapog

Φίλε Χρήστο είπα όχι να βάλουμε καινούργια link (και ειδικά εσύ που έχεις πρόβλημα) αλλά να αναδιαθρώσουμε τα ίδια υπάρχοντα με τα νέα υποψήφια. Αυτά που έγραψα ήταν υποθετικά σενάρια που με μια ματιά στο wind μπορείτε να βρείτε άλλα καλύτερα. Εγώ πάντως έχω 2 α που περιμένουν (βέβαια είμαι σε δύσκολο σημείο) ....
Καλό θα ήταν να ποστάρουν όσοι έχουν την διάθεση να κάνουν bb link μήπως κάνουμε κάτι καλό και αποδοτικό στη περιοχή.

 ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Φιλε Γιωργο Συμφωνω οτι πρεπει να βγουν νεα λινκς αλλα προς Θεου να μην αλλαξουμε τα ηδη υπαρχοντα και καλα!
Λινκς σαν του stafan-nikpet πιστευω ειναι απο τα καλυτερα που εχω δει οσο καιρο ασχολουμε με το δικτυο!
Οταν εχεις ενα λινκ στο -54 με μηδενικη ισχυ δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να το πειραξεις!

Απο την αλλη ειμαστε στην περιοχη αυτη τη στιγμη 5 ατομα με ελευθερα ifs
maxfuels-tlogic-nikosaei-kapo-igna
Απο τους 5 οι 3 εχουν και ap!
Δυστυχως με τον maxfuels δεν καταφεραμε το λινκ..απο τη μερια μου εχω ενα link με stafan σε a και ενα ακομα που περιμενει!

Θα σου προτεινα να ξεκινουσες κατι με τον igna που απ οτι καταλαβα βλεποσαστε,καντε την αρχη και μετα βλεπουμε τι αλλο μπορει να γινει!
Το θεμα ειναι να ασχολειθειτε σοβαρα κι αμεσα και να μην τ αφησουμε τωρα που ειναι ΖΕΣΤΟ  ::   :: 

Τελος οσοι διαβασουν το post να αναφερω πως υπαρχουν και ελευθερα ifs στον bedrock-freenet-ttel-fightclub-papatrexas-tireas....καλες διαδρομες!
Aς καθισουμε επιτελους να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε!  :: 

Χρονος Υπαρχει(βραδυνη ταρατσαδα για οποιον δεν προλαβαινει)...διαθεση να υπαρχει!!!

Σε πηρα τηλ και προτεινα μια διαδρομη nikosaei-igna-kapo-ttel!

----------


## dti

Προσθέστε και τον antoniosk στην Άνω Κυψέλη στους υπολογισμούς σας για bb link...

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ομαδικη θα καταληξει στο τελος  :: 

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19276

----------


## geosia

Να προσθέσω στην συζήτηση ότι προθυμία για 2 νέα links σε Α υπάρχει και από τους κόμβους geosia-Fencer(Christopher) καθώς η εγκατάσταση και ενεργοποίηση AP στον κόμβο Fencer έχει ολοκληρωθεί και σύντομα θα χρειαστεί υποστήριξη από δύο γρήγορα A links.

----------


## igna

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα
Μετα απο pm στον ncout για bblink το παλικαρι δεν μπορει τωρα σε κανα μηνα, εχω στηλει pm sto vaggos δεν εχω παρει απαντηση ακομα.
Θελω να βγαλω το link με kapo αλλα καποιος πρεπει ενας απο τους δυο να βγαλει ενα link καλο για να υποστηριχτουμε και οι δυο λογο οτι ο kapo εχει πελατες και σε μενα ετοιμαζονται 2-3 να πεσουν πανω μου. Οποιος απο τους κομβους 1084, 841, 2125, 6459, 4483, 2272 θελει και μπορει pm

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Φιλε Geosia δεν εχω κατι μαζι σου...αλλα ποσο καιρο θυμαμαι να λες για κομβο..και κομβο δεν βλεπω!
Αυτη τη στιγμη μιλαμε για ατομα με ετοιμο εξοπλισμο...ζεστο ζεστο(οχι απο την ισχυ) να περιμενει ποσο καιρο!Αυριο ειναι Σαββατο...ανασυνταχτειτε-προτεινετε-και ξεκινηστε!

Εγω απο τη μερια μου αυριο στις 11 το πρωι θα εχω μια Stelitsa και θα κανω ενα scan σε ολη την ταρατσα να δω τι πιανω για το δευτερο if που εχω ελευθερο

----------


## stafan

> θα μπορούσε να γίνει #1397<>#1713<>#4218 αφού #1713 (εγώ) είμαι στη μέση


Γιώργο, εκτός απο τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί, το λινκ με 1397 μιας και είναι το πρώτο που ουσιαστικά έβγαλα, είναι και συναισθηματικοί οι λόγοι που θα προτιμούσα να μη σπάσει. Άλλωστε την απαραίτητη μεταλαμπάδευση την έχω κάνει εδώ και καιρό αλλά και πρόσφατα (stean, nikosaei).
Απο την άλλη όπως βλέπεις κι εσύ υπάρχουν αρκετοί ενδιαφερόμενοι που μόλις συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους νομίζω θα είναι πολύ πιό εύκολο να βρεθεί bb με τον κορμό  :: 
Φυσικά, πάντα η υπομονή, η επιμονή και η οργάνωση είναι ο τρόπος να φτάσει κάποιος στον στόχο του.

----------


## yang

> Φυσικά, πάντα η υπομονή, η επιμονή και η οργάνωση είναι ο τρόπος να φτάσει κάποιος στον στόχο του.


Να συμφωνίσω με τα παραπάνω, και να πω οτι και εγώ είμαι σχεδόν έτοιμος για BB.
Τα υλικά υπάρχουν, το μονο που μένει ειναι να μπεί το PC στο κουτί..
Λόγω έλειψης χρόνου όμως, χρειάζεται υπομονή. :: 

Φιλικά.
Γιάννης
6830

----------


## gkapog

Εδωσα μερικά παραδειγματα χωρίς αυτά να είναι τα ιδεατά ή τα καλύτερα ή υλοποιήσημα. Αλλα νομίζω αν δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα (οπτική επαφή, δυσκολία στην αλλαγή πιάτου, κτλ...) μια προσεκτική μελέτη ίσως να βοηθούσε στη βέλτιστη απόδοση και αξιοποίηση του δικτύου, και ιδίως σε περιοχές όπου δεν έχεις πιάτο όλη την Αθήνα και οι επιλογές για link είναι πολύ λίγες. Αυτοί που έχουν καλό οπτικό πεδίο θα μπορούσαν να επιλέξουν ίσως άλλες επιλογές όχι μεμονομένα αλλά μετά απο μια προσεκτική μελέτη του όλου backbone δικτύου. Οι συναισθηματικοί λόγοι είναι σοβαροί και ποτέ δεν θα ζητούσα να σπάσει ένα link που έχει μεγάλη σημασία (συναισθηματική ή φιλική) για κάποιον στα πρώτα βήματα που έκανε στο χώρο. ¨αλλωστε μπορεί κάποιοι να θέλουν ένα απευθείας link, είναι θεμιτό!

----------


## gkapog

Καλό είναι να έρθουν όλοι οι υποψήφιοι κόμβοι στη συνάντηση των Δυτικών προαστείων την Πέμπτη.
Παραθέτω και από το scan που έκανα πρόσφατα τι έπιασα (υποψήφιους bb) εφόσων βέβαια είχαν omni.
To scan έγινε με andrew και microtik.

awmn_6985_igna 2.4ghz-b 2422 -82 
awmn-4218 2.4ghz-b 2442 -81
awmn-1397 2.4ghz-b 2462 -70
awmn-1084-vagg... 2.4ghz-b 2457 -83 
awmn-1974-tlogic 2.4ghz-b 2432 -81
awmn-3929-special 2.4ghz-b 2427 -82
awmn-4002 2.4ghz-b 2447 -81

awmn-3936 SV1FZZ 2.4ghz-b 2432 -88

και μερικούς ακόμα αλλά είναι μακρινοί...

----------


## gkapog

Θα γίνει μια δοκιμή για bb με B52 (fight club) ελπίζω την άλλη βδομάδα...

----------


## Acinonyx

Μολις το είδα και είναι μεγάλη ευκαρια! Συζητούσαμε τις προάλλες με τον tlogic για σένα στο IRC.

Αν έχεις διαθέσιμα 2 interfaces-πιατάκια σε 802.11a θα ήθελα να εξετασουμε την περίπτωση να μπεις ενδιάμεσος στο link acinonyx-special ή acinonyx-tlogic-special.

 :: 

Ιδανικό σενάριο θα ήταν μία διαδρομή acinonyx-kapo-tlogic-special με καθέναν από 3-4 λινκς και πάνω.

Υ.Γ. Πόσα links έχεις τη δυνατότητα να σηκώσεις;

----------


## gkapog

Δεν ξέρω πόσα μπορώ να σηκώσω γιατί ο Ιστός είναι 5μετρος αλλά πρέπει να έχω τα πιάτα όλα πολύ ψηλά λόγω κακής θέσεως του κόμβου. Αν μπορώ να κάνω link και να βάλω πιάτω πιο χαμηλα μπορώ μέχρι 4. Μιλάω ήδη με B52 (fight club) για ένα...
Θα κοιτάξω και για την πρότασή σου στο Wind και το συζητάμε ΑΜΕΣΑ

----------


## gkapog

Σε ένα scan που έχω βάλει παραπάνω δεν έπιανα τον Acinonyx. Επιανα tlogic, special και vaggos13. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει εμπόδιο μεταξύ μας θα πρέπει να το ξανακοιτάξω...

----------


## stafan

> Σε ένα scan που έχω βάλει παραπάνω δεν έπιανα τον Acinonyx. Επιανα tlogic, special και vaggos13. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει εμπόδιο μεταξύ μας θα πρέπει να το ξανακοιτάξω...


Ο Βασίλης είναι γνωστός οικολόγος  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Σε ένα scan που έχω βάλει παραπάνω δεν έπιανα τον Acinonyx. Επιανα tlogic, special και vaggos13. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει εμπόδιο μεταξύ μας θα πρέπει να το ξανακοιτάξω...


Δύσκολα θα πιάσεις το AP μου γιατί εκπέμπει τόσο χαμηλά όσο χρειάζεται για να συνδεθούν οι clients που έχω αυτή τη στιγμή. Ίσως και λίγο χαμηλότερα  :: 

Επίσης από την πλευρά μου δεν υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο προς κατεύθυνσή σου σε απόσταση που μπορεί να φανεί με γυμνό μάτι. Κοινώς έχω την περιοχή σου "πιάτο".

Η μόνη περίπτωση να μην έχουμε οπτική είναι να έχεις κάποιο εμπόδιο κάπου κοντά σου.

Κοίτα τις ζεύξεις και τους κόμβους στο wind και πες μου αν ενδιαφέρεσαι ώστε να δούμε αν μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

επειδη υπαρχει ψιλοανοργανωσια θα ηθελα να πω οτι εχω κι απο τη μερια μου ενα ελευθερο if σε a  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> επειδη υπαρχει ψιλοανοργανωσια θα ηθελα να πω οτι εχω κι απο τη μερια μου ενα ελευθερο if σε a


Μάλλον χρειαζόμαστε ένα meeting...

----------


## gkapog

Θέλει μια συνάντηση γι αυτό και εγώ έκανα το θέμα αυτό στο forum. Υπολόγιζα στη συνάντηση σήμερα Πέμπτη των Δυτικών Προαστίων να το συζητούσαμε αλλά το θέμα είναι σοβαρό και χρειάζεται ησυχία μελέτη και υπολογιστή να βλέπουμε τα links. Μπορώ αν θέλετε να κανονήσω σε μια αίθουσα ενός συλλόγου Αγ. Ιερόθεο να κάνουμε μια συνάντηση, μπορώ να φέρω και projector στην ανάγκη... Πάντως το να βάζουμε τυχαία ένα link με κάποιον άλλο δεν βελτιώνει την κατάσταση του δικτύου.
Βέβαια η συνάντηση μπορεί να γίνει και σε κάποιο άλλο χώρο ιδιωτικό αν είναι βέβαι αρκετά μεγάλος. Υπάρχουν πολλές δυνατότητες για βελτίωση. Δυστηχώς εγώ έχω περιορισμένη ορατότητα και μοπρώ να συνδέσω κόμβους από Περιστέρι και Γαλάτσι και πρός περιοχή stafan με μόνη εξαίρεση Νότια τον B52 (fight club) που έχω ένα άνοιγμα.

----------


## B52

Κανονιστε την Κυριακη το πρωι κατα τις 11 με 12 ελατε ολοι στο fightclub να κερασω καφεδακι και να τα βαλουμε κατω και να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε ωστε να αξιοποιησουμε την περιοχη οσο καλυτερα μπορουμε.  ::  

b52

----------


## gkapog

Ωραία πρόταση συμφωνώ...
Μήπως έκανες και scan Τάσο????

----------


## B52

Οχι καποια προβληματα με τον server του LA2 εδω και 2 μερες τωρα δεν με εχουν αφησει να ασχοληθω με τιποτα αλλο...  ::  

B52

----------


## gkapog

Τελικά υπάρχει ένα λίνκ σε a πρός #1084 και ένα πρός #1974. Περιμένω τον #1974 να γυρίσει το λίνκ του. Απο το acinonyx τελικά δεν προέκυψε λίνκ λόγω εμποδίων. Περιμένω από το flight club #7091 για scan....

----------


## gkapog

Εγινε τελικά link σε a με τον LambrosG #1189. Αυτη την στιγμή δοκιμάζεται το Link που δουλεύει με ισχύ 0dbm.
Εχω ακόμα 1 τουλάχιστον if.....

----------


## manoskol

Το link είναι (-52db) αλλά παίζει στην ίδια συχνότητα με αλλο link 
του Lamprosg (Pyros), Κάπο τι εξοπλισμό έχεις και τι 
router χρησιμοποιείς ΜΤ? θα πρέπει μάλλον να αλλαξετε κανάλι....
Ποτε θα ενεργοποιήσετε BGP ? 
Να πάρουμε κανα route απο το Λάμπρο ? 
 ::   ::   :: 

To link που έχεις με nikosaei παίζει ?
Δηλώστε το link στο wind παρακαλώ.....

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Εγινε τελικά link σε a με τον LambrosG #1189. Αυτη την στιγμή δοκιμάζεται το Link που δουλεύει με ισχύ 0dbm.
> Εχω ακόμα 1 τουλάχιστον if.....


Άλλαξε κανένα κανάλι γιατί στο ίδιο παίζει και το lambros-pyros.

----------


## johns

Έχω έτοιμο bb και κοιτάζει προς τα εκεί
Awmn 6980 Scan for bb συχνότητα 5,600

----------

